

I heard the funniest joke today...3D TV - ericmsimons
http://eric.esft.com/blog_post.php?bid=19

======
AndrewDucker
So he tried out a different technology when he was a kid, and got a headache,
so he's never happy to try any future technology.

I don't think that's the kind of person I want to take advice from.

~~~
ericmsimons
The bit about me getting a headache when I was a kid was for comedic purposes
only. Apparently it wasn't funny, so I apologize. I'll stick to my day job and
I promise to never crack a joke in one of my blog posts ever again

Focus in on the latter part of my article and you'll (hopefully) understand
the underlying message. Sounds like you read one paragraph and then left this
snarky comment. I don't think that you're the kind of person I would want to
take advice about my blogs from ;)

~~~
AndrewDucker
I read the whole thing. The rest of it continues to say nothing about 3D TV.

It merely says that this is a conspiracy to sell us new TVs because otherwise
the TVs we already have will not need to be replaced, because they do
everything we need.

As I actively like 3D, when it's done well, I find that pretty silly. People
who also like 3D will buy 3D TVs when they get cheap enough, those that don't
won't. Making out that nobody actually likes 3D seems a tad silly.

~~~
ericmsimons
LOL "conspiracy". My blog posts are about technology, business, and marketing,
not conspiracy theories. I would call it a marketing gimmick. By the way, did
you hear that Apollo never went to the moon!?!?! The senile lady next door
told me that along with the true identity of JFK's assassin. Don't ask who it
is; you have to be a blood oath conspiracy buff.

Any regular HDTV can function as a "3D TV". Invest a couple hundred bucks into
a few pairs of magical glasses instead of draining a couple grand into a
glasses-less 3D TV.

That makes more (financial) sense to me...IF I were a consumer enthralled by
3D TV. Which, based on my article, I would assume I am not.

